

Information Visualization for Knowledge Discovery - sabrinamach
http://blog.feralabs.com/2009/03/information-visualization-for-knowledge-discovery/
Ben Schneiderman from the University of Maryland, gave a fascinating talk in Cambridge on 5th March 2009 about the topic of “Information Visualization for Knowledge Discovery.”
======
jemmj
Report of a talk by Ben Schneiderman. Great examples of information
visualization for getting insight from Data. Treemap, shapesearcher, and
more...

